# Caad10 Stem Length/Bar width? 52cm/54cm frame



## yamaha46 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm looking at getting a Caad10.
I'm between a 52 and 54cm size.

Whats the standard Stem Length
Whats the standard Bar width

For 52cm and 54cm frames.

Cannondale doesn't show this in there Geo charts.
Any info would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

For a 54, the stem usually is a 100mm / 6° and the bars are 42 (measured outside to outside)... Not sure about a 52 but I'd guess a 42 bar too and a 90 or 100mm stem...


----------



## Everest17 (Nov 4, 2009)

A 52 comes with 42 bars and a 90mm stem. I have a CAAD10 size 52, and I just changed out my bars to carbon and got a little bit longer 100mm stem.


----------



## yamaha46 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thats helpfull.

Thanks alot.


----------



## rs_herhuth (Aug 17, 2009)

What is a 56 configured as? I just bought a new Caad10 ultegra and the bars are an outrageous 47! the stem feels about 10-20mm longer than I'm used to.


----------



## yamaha46 (Aug 2, 2009)

The stem is measured centre to centre. They normally come in 1 cm increments.
If you have a ruler.

I'm guessing the cranks on the 52/54cm are both 170mm?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

yamaha46 said:


> The stem is measured centre to centre. They normally come in 1 cm increments.
> If you have a ruler.
> 
> I'm guessing the cranks on the 52/54cm are both 170mm?


172.5 for the cranks.


----------



## yamaha46 (Aug 2, 2009)

172.5 on the 54. thanks DG
is that the same on the 52cm?

Would I notice a difference going from 170 to 172.5 do you think?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

yamaha46 said:


> 172.5 on the 54. thanks DG
> is that the same on the 52cm?
> 
> Would I notice a difference going from 170 to 172.5 do you think?


I think they're 172.5 too on a 52 but I'm not sure.

Crankarm length is a very disputable topic. Even scientists, bike fitters have all different theories about the optimal length for a given rider's body proportions. Popular belief says longer arms help when cranking hard at slow cadences, shorter arms gives a more efficient spin at higher cadences... but I have seen so many experts having very different opinions about what is the best length for a given person. Personally, I have bikes with 172.5 arms and others with 175 arms but can't feel a difference.


----------



## Everest17 (Nov 4, 2009)

My CAAD10 size 52 came with 170mm arms on the FSA Gossamer compact crank. I'm not sure if on the different models, being as they have different cranks, are different lengths.


----------



## Pinkbullet3 (Jul 27, 2011)

My goodness, the TT is so long.

I'm 5'11" and sometimes I still think I'm stretched out on my 54cm frame. Though I still have the stock stem. Was able to pick up a zero-setback seatpost, so that's definitely helped a lot.


----------

